# new Goat House going up!!



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm super stoked about this!! Just started building our MEGA shelter (for us lol, may be small for some of y'all). When it is 100% complete it will be 50' long and 20' deep. First 20'x20' is going up now (next 30' next year maybe). No more dog houses!!

When we bought our first nigerian goats in July of 2011, we planned on having a total of 10.. boy was I wrong!! We now have 20 with LOADS of babies on the way! So our first building was a tiny 10'x10' building with a 10'x10' shed off the back. Yikes it's NO WHERE NEAR big enough!!

So! New shelter is in progress! Pics to come! I finished the wall shells yesterday. Roof hopefully this weekend :-D


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good for you!! Goaties will be happy too


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Love the last photo with your toes chillin. LOL. Thats going to be great when its done!!! We started with the dog houses too and it was okay but time to step it up! We have a large doe shed and a small buck house then we have the inside barn for real bad weather. Keep posting pictures of the progress!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

The app won't let me upload the new pics :-( hubby and I got the roof beams up today!! Then we went inside to relax for a bit... then I got motivated and went back out for the last 1.5 hours of daylight and got siding up on one of the 20' walls!! Productive day! If it isn't raining tomorrow (hubby says it will be) the roof trusses will go up and I will finish the siding  then all that will be left are the 4 kidding stalls and the metal roof!!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

AND I got a phone call from Santa (aka my Dad) today!! He said that 24' metal roofing won't fit on the sleigh :-( BUT he said to just go order it and he'll pay for it!! THANK YOU DAD (ahem, I mean SANTA)


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

on 12-22-12 (morning) I finished framing the side walls, then the evening of the 22nd I finished one wall of siding.... then on the 23rd I finished the rest of the siding and got the roof beams up  SOOO.. now to order my metal roofing, put up the rafters for the roof, and finish the front wall and I'm done!! well, except for the kidding stalls anyway!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh that is so awesome !!!! Im so happy for you , it looks really great 
Cant wait to see it all done !! You have a great DAD  I mean Santa


----------



## goateeman (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks like you have a great plan. Maybe you or one of the other goaters might help me out a little. I am planning on getting two dwarf nigerians real soon and my fencing is not quite ready yet. However i have a 100 ft horse barn with 12 x 12 ft stalls. I can remove the stall walls between 2 stalls and make 1 large area 12 x 24 ft real easy. Would this be suitable to house the goats in for a couple of months? The barn is a metal sided barn with concrete hallway.

Help


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Looks good! I'm envious. Goateeman, would the 12x24 be there only area period, or just their shelter area? If it's the only area, maybe you could fence a small portion off that until you can get the rest going. On fencing, not sure if you are familiar with ND, if they are young and or you plan on having babies- most definately go with the small 2x4" spaced wire. the normal 4' field fence is too big for young ones. I know first hand, lesson learned.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is super nice


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow, it looks great! Lucky goaties!  We thought our herd would never exceed five goats... Ha! We now have eight with five pregnant and three kids reserved! Looks like we will be having to expand soon as well. 

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Goatee man: I agree that the horse barn would be perfect for shelter for your new goats, also that they will need a small outside "run around" area-- for the SHORT TERM the same size as your shelter would work. They really need sunlight and room to play to stay healthy ;-) for LONG TERM they will be much happier with more room outside to play and browse.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Progress!! This is from 4 days ago, today I finished the rafters (and the lathing strips if anyone knows what those are -- I didn't before this building), and re-built the center dividing wall so that it is more symetrical and the same height as the outside walls. Tomorrow I will hang gates, pick up 2 more sheets of siding for the front and the metal roofing, then maybe Tuesday I can FINISH!!!! 

It's a good thing too cause my first 2 does are 150 days in only 8 days!!! I'm running out of time FAST 

attachmentid=13075&stc=1&d=1356926492


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

DONE!!!

Since these pictures were taken, I've have our first doe kid a lovely doeling, they are currently living in the luxury of the middle kidding stall (it became the middle when I build the 3rd stall -- not shown in these pics). We've also installed the second gate and hauled in 2 round bales that are now INSIDE the shelters  2 more does due to kid any day now and we are super psyched about the new shelter!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is awesome. looks like she is enjoying her new place as well.


----------



## thethrill (Jan 5, 2013)

Lookin Good! It cracks me up what a goat will climb.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks awesome!! Congrats on getting it finished!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

How much did this cost you to build?


----------

